# Twilight Princess theme tattoo i drew up for a friend.



## BORTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thoughts?


----------



## wasim (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't exactly get what it is. 
But nice drawing.


----------



## pilladoll (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow! I like how you combine the triforce and the wolf


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! My friend does alot of the "circles" so i blatently stole them and are trying to develop my own.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 4, 2012)

That is really cool! Though I'm not particularly a fan of tattoos.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 4, 2012)

Instead of the giant rose in one circle, how about little roses dabbed on the outer rims, and in that third circle where the rose was could be the fused shadow or something?

That's what it's called, right? I've never played Twilight Princess so I'm not entirely sure about everything.


----------



## nando (Jan 4, 2012)

where exactly is it gonna go


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty great detailed ;o


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2012)

nando said:


> where exactly is it gonna go


Shes getting it on her thigh.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks dino


----------



## 310301288 (Jan 5, 2012)

this tatoo looks pretty sick! but i don't understand what the rose has to do with Twilight Princess, or is it just added to fit your friends wants and needs. Other than that, the wolf looks amazing, and the triforce look awesome too! =D


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

You're welcome Borz ;]

I'm still looking for that "perfect" design for a tattoo I want );


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2012)

310301288 said:


> this tatoo looks pretty sick! but i don't understand what the rose has to do with Twilight Princess, or is it just added to fit your friends wants and needs. Other than that, the wolf looks amazing, and the triforce look awesome too! =D


It was just to fit her needs. 




DinohScene said:


> You're welcome Borz ;]
> 
> I'm still looking for that "perfect" design for a tattoo I want );


Yeah i dont think i could ever get a tattoo. i dont love anything enough to get a tattoo of it. forever.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 5, 2012)

I got several tattoo's and I'm planning to get a few more lol.

It really is a decision made for life, even though you could remove it with laser surgery but that's expensive as fxck.


----------



## Lucif3r (Jan 5, 2012)

And here I was thinking the 'rose' was actually supposed to resemble one of the shadow creatures :x

Anyway, it looks quite good. Not something Id want though 
The left eye looks a little out of place though. Maybe make the eyebrow slightly bigger?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2012)

Lucif3r said:


> And here I was thinking the 'rose' was actually supposed to resemble one of the shadow creatures :x *Actually thats what my brother said too. But she wanted a rose. I did think about making it into one of those trumpet birds. *
> 
> Anyway, it looks quite good. Not something Id want though
> The left eye looks a little out of place though. Maybe make the eyebrow slightly bigger? *Yeah i know what your saying. I always have trouble with the eyes. But its out of my hands now, she has her copy and fell in love soo... haha*


----------



## Lucif3r (Jan 5, 2012)

Well the important thing is that shes pleased 
After all, shes the one whos gonna be marked for life with it


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 5, 2012)

yeah haha its not mine anymore so whatever lol


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 11, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Thoughts?



Holy cow, that's awesome. 

I actually need to finish mine, I want a pair of wings for my neck/upper back, I have a small design there already, would you help me create a design to complete it?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2012)

VVoltz said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > Thoughts?
> ...


Well thanks 
Yeah sure! do you want me to look at your design and then redraw it or what?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> > BortzANATOR said:
> ...



Well I would need a design, the one I originally had was made by a friend usin AutoCAD, (thank God) I only got tattoed a small center part, which is something like a pyramid/triangle, I would need somebody to create a design for me that would incorporate that.

I can send you the exact shape I have in my back as well as dimensions over a PM.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah do that and then i can make something from that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice design, too bad I would never ink myself up, Dont need to get blood poisoning.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 13, 2012)

it looks really awesome! ^-^  I want to get a triforce tattoo someday.. maybe =P  kind of scared >.


----------



## boombox (Jan 13, 2012)

That's pretty sweet!
I didn't understand the rose until I read your answer before, and if that's her thing, it makes it more her own.
I like the detail in the tri-force and the rings too.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 13, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Nice design, too bad I would never ink myself up, Dont need to get blood poisoning.


Thanks i dont think i could either. 



Jennyfurr said:


> it looks really awesome! ^-^  I want to get a triforce tattoo someday.. maybe =P  kind of scared >.


----------



## Myke (Feb 15, 2012)

Drawing for a tattoo is completely different than drawing on paper. We have to remember that tattoos fade over time under the skin, and any kind of small detail in the tattoo will get lost. This design will work and maintain it's detail as long as the tattoo is as big as a whole shoulder blade piece, or even better an upper back piece. I wouldn't get it done any smaller than at least 15 inches tall by 12 inches wide if you want to keep the detail. Or you can simplify it a bit. Also I'm not trying to rag on you but that rose is horrible. IT has no depth, it looks like you were trying to go for a realistic rose, but in the middle something happened, you lost it's shape and realism. It looks like a bunch of circles inside of each other. Not very roselike. The leaves look more than another plant than rose leaves as well which throws it off. I like the idea of piutting everything in circular frames, but the frames need to be bigger to be able to hold that kind of detail. Also watch The Wolf's Mouth, it's way off, and it's nose is way too small in relationship to the size of his eyes.


----------



## zeldafanatic (Apr 18, 2015)

this is really aggravating cause I cannot see the image on the sight in the right size.


----------



## Walker D (Apr 18, 2015)

zeldafanatic said:


> this is really aggravating cause I cannot see the image on the sight in the right size.


Don't know if you can't see the img (it's dead to me) or if it's something else ...but, really ...this thread is dead for almost 4 years already


----------

